# new from nz



## Huia267 (Jan 31, 2020)

Hi people , 
First time on any kind of forum. Im in New Zealand and looking for advice, ideas, solutions, contacts from other lovers of marijuana in New Zealand.


----------



## G.I.JOSE (Feb 4, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## Mr Smith2 (Apr 6, 2020)

Welcome I just joined also just came back to nz


----------



## OrionNZ (Apr 19, 2020)

kia ora


----------



## Mr Smith2 (Apr 19, 2020)

OrionNZ said:


> kia ora


Haha Kia ora


----------



## RobMac315 (Jul 31, 2020)

Chur chur. Hey anyone from NZ using the 400w led from herbals?


----------



## Mr Smith2 (Jul 31, 2020)

RobMac315 said:


> Chur chur. Hey anyone from NZ using the 400w led from herbals?


They’re junk unless you want a small light for Vege , black dog or California light works are quality if you want something for flower


----------



## Mr Smith2 (Jul 31, 2020)

Mr Smith2 said:


> They’re junk unless you want a small light for Vege , black dog or California light works are quality if you want something for flower


There 400 watt light only draws 100 watts at the wall so it’s really going to do f all even for Vege , might be suitable for a mother plant or starting a couple of clones if that’s what your after though


----------



## RobMac315 (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## RobMac315 (Jul 31, 2020)

Mr Smith2 said:


> There 400 watt light only draws 100 watts at the wall so it’s really going to do f all even for Vege , might be suitable for a mother plant or starting a couple of clones if that’s what your after though


This one? 100w?


----------



## Mr Smith2 (Jul 31, 2020)

RobMac315 said:


> This one? 100w?


Yes , although the light is advertised on there website as “400watt” read the description of it , it only draws 100 watts at the wall Meaning it’s only a 100 watt light there’s nothing 400 watt about it haha


----------



## Mr Smith2 (Jul 31, 2020)

Mr Smith2 said:


> Yes , although the light is advertised on there website as “400watt” read the description of it , it only draws 100 watts at the wall Meaning it’s only a 100 watt light there’s nothing 400 watt about it haha


Just depends what you want the light for and what type of space you want to cover , I use leds for Vege to keep my power down then switch to double ended hps for flower they’re unbeatable for speed quality and yield during flower also more efficient than regular hps


----------



## RobMac315 (Jul 31, 2020)

Mr Smith2 said:


> Yes , although the light is advertised on there website as “400watt” read the description of it , it only draws 100 watts at the wall Meaning it’s only a 100 watt light there’s nothing 400 watt about it haha


I feel as though you could be talking shit


----------



## Mr Smith2 (Jul 31, 2020)

RobMac315 said:


> I feel as though you could be talking shit


Read the description carefully for yourself if you’re stupid enough to buy something that only draws 100 watts at the wall and is sold as a 400 watt light it’s up to you... the draw power is also the wattage of the light it doesn’t magically get another 300 watts from somewhere


----------



## RobMac315 (Jul 31, 2020)

Mr Smith2 said:


> Read the description carefully for yourself if you’re stupid enough to buy something that only draws 100 watts at the wall and is sold as a 400 watt light it’s up to you... the draw power is also the wattage of the light it doesn’t magically get another 300 watts from somewhere


I still feel as though you're talking shit. Clearly you're mistaken and are obviously talking about the Quantum PAR LED which is 100w power consumption. The one I'm referring to is the Samsung LM301B with 2 240w mean well drivers. Ya know. The 400w one.


----------



## Mr Smith2 (Jul 31, 2020)

RobMac315 said:


> I still feel as though you're talking shit. Clearly you're mistaken and are obviously talking about the Quantum PAR LED which is 100w power consumption. The one I'm referring to is the Samsung LM301B with 2 240w mean well drivers. Ya know. The 400w one.


----------



## Mr Smith2 (Jul 31, 2020)

Possibly , this is the 400 watt I saw , it’s power consumption is only 100 watts


----------



## RobMac315 (Jul 31, 2020)

Ahhh yes. The small cob. Yeh nah bugger that. The one I'm using seems to be doing the trick in veg so far. But was wondering what it's perform like in flower.


----------



## Mr Smith2 (Jul 31, 2020)

Mr Smith2 said:


> View attachment 4640669


Might be ok , there’s a lot of junk Chinese leds around I would either Stick to the quality Brands that are used by the big operations in the USA or just stick to mh/hps combo


RobMac315 said:


> Ahhh yes. The small cob. Yeh nah bugger that. The one I'm using seems to be doing the trick in veg so far. But was wondering what it's perform like in flower.


they tend to be a bit slow in flower and produce a more stretchy airy bud that’s not dense , I use a shitty Chinese led for Vege as well does a great job but worthless in flower


----------



## RobMac315 (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## RobMac315 (Jul 31, 2020)

This one^^^


----------



## Mr Smith2 (Jul 31, 2020)

RobMac315 said:


> View attachment 4640685


Looks decent


----------



## Mr Smith2 (Jul 31, 2020)

Mr Smith2 said:


> Looks decent


What area are you running it in 1.2 x 1.2 metre tent?


----------



## RobMac315 (Jul 31, 2020)

Mr Smith2 said:


> What area are you running it in 1.2 x 1.2 metre tent?


Yeh man. I spoke to the dude at 4seasons who makes them and he reckons slam it to 30cm above canopy when flowering. Which seems close to me. But yeh it's pumping me babies in veg.


----------



## RobMac315 (Jul 31, 2020)

1.2x1.2 yeh man


----------



## Mr Smith2 (Jul 31, 2020)

RobMac315 said:


> Yeh man. I spoke to the dude at 4seasons who makes them and he reckons slam it to 30cm above canopy when flowering. Which seems close to me. But yeh it's pumping me babies in veg.


Like I said from the start the leds are great in Vege , you can try it in flower and see how it goes it might be ok but I would suspect you Will get fluffy airy buds that are a bit stretched with not a lot of density , if this is the case you could always add a 400 watt hps to the tent during flower to give you a better quality product


----------



## RobMac315 (Jul 31, 2020)

Mr Smith2 said:


> Like I said from the start the leds are great in Vege , you can try it in flower and see how it goes it might be ok but I would suspect you Will get fluffy airy buds that are a bit stretched with not a lot of density , if this is the case you could always add a 400 watt hps to the tent during flower to give you a better quality product


Rodgy that. I was thinking the the same thing.


----------



## Mr Smith2 (Jul 31, 2020)

RobMac315 said:


> Rodgy that. I was thinking the the same thing.


The good thing about leds is they don’t generate much heat in a tent , I run 1200 watt double ended hps in a 1.2 x 1.2 the quality and yield is huge but the power Bill is also huge , I also have to run multiple extraction fans and air intake fans to keep temperatures down adding to the power bill , it’s an expensive setup and also noisy but produces huge yields so for me it’s worthwhile , if your looking for a quiet low power option leds are definitely the way to go


----------



## Mr Smith2 (Jul 31, 2020)

Air pots and coco as your medium will also help you with yield and speed


----------



## RobMac315 (Jul 31, 2020)

Mr Smith2 said:


> Air pots and coco as your medium will also help you with yield and speed
> [/QUOTim


I'm using canna professional and canna nutrients. Fabric pots umm 7gallon I think. Was gonna use coco but it was like nz was sold out ffs. The peat and perlite took a bit of getting used to. Holds water. I'm struggling to get my humidity up though. With the lack of heat produced by led I struggling a bit with it. 55 max humidity


----------



## Mr Smith2 (Jul 31, 2020)

RobMac315 said:


> I'm using canna professional and canna nutrients. Fabric pots umm 7gallon I think. Was gonna use coco but it was like nz was sold out ffs. The peat and perlite took a bit of getting used to. Holds water. I'm struggling to get my humidity up though. With the lack of heat produced by led I struggling a bit with it. 55 max humidity


Sure the leds are a bit annoying in winter especially during Vege when higher humidity is better , the canna professional is awesome it gives superior flavour to coco , coco gives speed and yield , fabric pots are great to , you can’t go wrong with the canna product range


----------



## Sensubeans (Sep 8, 2020)

RobMac315 said:


> I'm using canna professional and canna nutrients. Fabric pots umm 7gallon I think. Was gonna use coco but it was like nz was sold out ffs. The peat and perlite took a bit of getting used to. Holds water. I'm struggling to get my humidity up though. With the lack of heat produced by led I struggling a bit with it. 55 max humidity


Hey bro i just recently bought the same setup almost exact 7 gallon fabric full canna range was wondering how you got along with your harvest ? The only difference is i have 2m x 2m tent and im running dual luma 1200s from herbal still interested on how ya went


----------



## Mr Smith2 (Sep 8, 2020)

Sensubeans said:


> Hey bro i just recently bought the same setup almost exact 7 gallon fabric full canna range was wondering how you got along with your harvest ? The only difference is i have 2m x 2m tent and im running dual luma 1200s from herbal still interested on how ya went


Would be interested as well keen to see if the luma leds are actually any good may switch over from hps if they actually work haha


----------



## RobMac315 (Sep 8, 2020)

Sensubeans said:


> Hey bro i just recently bought the same setup almost exact 7 gallon fabric full canna range was wondering how you got along with your harvest ? The only difference is i have 2m x 2m tent and im running dual luma 1200s from herbal still interested on how ya went


Chur yeh veg was pretty good I reckon. I put a small oil heater in to bring temps up to 24degrees. I flipped about ¹² days ago. The 4hundy did it's thing and I've chucked in an extra ⁴00 hps and taken heater out. The Samsung will shit on the luma1200 bro but yeh that's my opinion and is what Matt from herbals recommended. Good luck though.


----------



## RobMac315 (Sep 8, 2020)

I'm at 50w per square foot now. Should be sweet. This is from first day of flip @ 33days from sprout


----------



## Mr Smith2 (Sep 8, 2020)

RobMac315 said:


> I'm at 50w per square foot now. Should be sweet. This is from first day of flip @ 33days from sprout


Looking ok not bad , my mh/hps combo at week 2 of flower


----------



## RobMac315 (Sep 8, 2020)

Mr Smith2 said:


> Looking ok not bad , my mh/hps combo at week 2 of flower


Nice mr smith. Nice. How long was your veg? I have 6 different strains in mine and am finding it to be a reeeeeeal fn headache lol next time I will do maybe 2 strains instead lol


----------



## Mr Smith2 (Sep 8, 2020)

RobMac315 said:


> Nice mr smith. Nice. How long was your veg? I have 6 different strains in mine and am finding it to be a reeeeeeal fn headache lol next time I will do maybe 2 strains instead lol


Vege for 4.5 weeks under 1000 watt mh , mines also a mix of strains all from green house seeds , super critical , caboose and super bud the super bud looks the best so far


----------



## RobMac315 (Sep 8, 2020)

Mr Smith2 said:


> Vege for 4.5 weeks under 1000 watt mh , mines also a mix of strains all from green house seeds , super critical , caboose and super bud the super bud looks the best so far


000 that would've kept everything nice and warm. Nice. Mh seems to be the go to veg light


----------



## RobMac315 (Sep 8, 2020)

Have you noticed how we fully hijacked this lovely ladies thread. Sorry Huia lol


----------



## RobMac315 (Sep 8, 2020)

Mr Smith2 said:


> Vege for 4.5 weeks under 1000 watt mh , mines also a mix of strains all from green house seeds , super critical , caboose and super bud the super bud looks the best so far


Anyway mister smith. Where about a in nz are you from. I'm from east coast of the north island.


----------



## Mr Smith2 (Sep 8, 2020)

Haha woops , mh is definitely great for Vege I ran it for the first week of flower to prevent stretching as well but still stretched a lot


----------



## Mr Smith2 (Sep 8, 2020)

RobMac315 said:


> Anyway mister smith. Where about a in nz are you from. I'm from east coast of the north island.


South Island


----------



## Sensubeans (Sep 9, 2020)

RobMac315 said:


> I'm at 50w per square foot now. Should be sweet. This is from first day of flip @ 33days from sprout


true that bro i got recommended the luma 1200 because im going on duals instead of one but honestly im not too fussed im just tryna learn first wish i new about this before i ordered but oh well can always upgrade later .


----------



## RobMac315 (Sep 9, 2020)

Sensubeans said:


> true that bro i got recommended the luma 1200 because im going on duals instead of one but honestly im not too fussed im just tryna learn first wish i new about this before i ordered but oh well can always upgrade later .


The luma 1200s are 350w? Times that by 2=700w. I dunno seems a bit light on wattage. Probably need 4 of them. With 2 it'll have you at about 16 or 17watts per square foot. Chuck a 600 hps in the middle maybe? I dunno.


----------



## Mr Smith2 (Sep 9, 2020)

RobMac315 said:


> The luma 1200s are 350w? Times that by 2=700w. I dunno seems a bit light on wattage. Probably need 4 of them. With 2 it'll have you at about 16 or 17watts per square foot. Chuck a 600 hps in the middle maybe? I dunno.


Has anyone actually completed a crop with the lumas? And any idea on grams per metre yield?


----------



## Sensubeans (Sep 10, 2020)

Mr Smith2 said:


> Has anyone actually completed a crop with the lumas? And any idea on grams per metre yield?


posted in a nz growing fb group and got some replies think ill just give it a go and see how it works


----------



## Mr Smith2 (Sep 10, 2020)

Sensubeans said:


> posted in a nz growing fb group and got some replies think ill just give it a go and see how it works


I guess the concern I have is does it produce something decent or not or just fluffy popcorn like many LEDs , let me know how you go very keen to hear , thanks


----------



## RobMac315 (Sep 10, 2020)

I guess it depends on what your after ay. 700watts of citizen cobs in a 2mx2m tent ain't gonna do your setup justice. I had a 2x2 a few years back and had 2 1000w hps in it did the trick. They'll crack you some buds to puff on n flick but yeh I dunno. Those 2 lights would be perf in a 1.2 tent. Just my opinion and not tryna bad buzz your setup. Good luck with your grow


----------



## Sensubeans (Sep 10, 2020)

RobMac315 said:


> I guess it depends on what your after ay. 700watts of citizen cobs in a 2mx2m tent ain't gonna do your setup justice. I had a 2x2 a few years back and had 2 1000w hps in it did the trick. They'll crack you some buds to puff on n flick but yeh I dunno. Those 2 lights would be perf in a 1.2 tent. Just my opinion and not tryna bad buzz your setup. Good luck with your grow


algud brother i know im gonna make mistakes and im all for learning after all is my first time im just sharing what ive been told from other people and if i can get something like this or even close on my first grow ill be happy then i can build from there and ive messed up when telling you the size of my tent the size is 2m x 1.2m x 2m so i can see thats definately not enough light for a 2x2 as the luma 1200 does a 1.2m square shouldnt be too bad but we will see thanks for the info though brother


----------



## Mr Smith2 (Sep 10, 2020)

Sensubeans said:


> algud brother i know im gonna make mistakes and im all for learning after all is my first time im just sharing what ive been told from other people and if i can get something like this or even close on my first grow ill be happy then i can build from there and ive messed up when telling you the size of my tent the size is 2m x 1.2m x 2m so i can see thats definately not enough light for a 2x2 as the luma 1200 does a 1.2m square shouldnt be too bad but we will see thanks for the info though brother


What they said they produced looks great just hope it’s legit , really hard to tell which reviews are legit and what is just people promoting a product been researching hard on the leds might just grab one this week , looks like the Samsung leds are definitely good just the rest of the led seems like the hard part , let me know how it turns Out.... if you have a 1.2 x 2 m you could run the luma on one side and a 600w hps on the other Side


----------



## Sensubeans (Sep 10, 2020)

Mr Smith2 said:


> What they said they produced looks great just hope it’s legit , really hard to tell which reviews are legit and what is just people promoting a product been researching hard on the leds might just grab one this week , looks like the Samsung leds are definitely good just the rest of the led seems like the hard part , let me know how it turns Out.... if you have a 1.2 x 2 m you could run the luma on one side and a 600w hps on the other Side


yea im trying to go full led too keep heat problems down so i dont need to get a heavy air / ventalation more because of noise as i have neighbours literally on the otherside of the wall plus silent fans are so expensive im definately gonna swap my 2nd luma out and go for the samsung or even splurge and go for the helios range


----------



## Mr Smith2 (Sep 10, 2020)

Sensubeans said:


> yea im trying to go full led too keep heat problems down so i dont need to get a heavy air / ventalation more because of noise as i have neighbours literally on the otherside of the wall plus silent fans are so expensive im definately gonna swap my 2nd luma out and go for the samsung or even splurge and go for the helios range


The hlg range looks solid so does the black dog but both over 1500 for a light to do a 1.2x1.2 the Samsung from herbals looks ok much cheaper as long as it’s all genuine Samsung LEDs should be decent , I’ll check out Helios if you reckon it’s good?


----------



## Sensubeans (Sep 10, 2020)

helios uses the samsung leds but cover more spectrum and draw more from the wall ive also gone with herbal because they have afterpay/ zippay and you can also get a further 10% off using code KGFAMILY on checkout also free and discreet shipping plus the specials at the moment are pretty crazy but this is still my first grow indoor so i dont know much this is what they say on website


----------



## RobMac315 (Sep 10, 2020)

The Samsung is good. I don't know how it finishes as I chucked a 400hps in with it. I understand the heat issue but Fark that heat is and was missed dearly by me this last grow. Yup I ended up chucking a heater in and then boom humidity issues. Then turn my fan up boom back to temp issues lol. Next is a dehumidifier. I'm looking at them helios too but am certainly thing bout going back to hps. Big lamps. Heaps of heat fans noise lol faaarkn hell


----------



## Sensubeans (Sep 10, 2020)

RobMac315 said:


> The Samsung is good. I don't know how it finishes as I chucked a 400hps in with it. I understand the heat issue but Fark that heat is and was missed dearly by me this last grow. Yup I ended up chucking a heater in and then boom humidity issues. Then turn my fan up boom back to temp issues lol. Next is a dehumidifier. I'm looking at them helios too but am certainly thing bout going back to hps. Big lamps. Heaps of heat fans noise lol faaarkn hell


yea man i know what you mean cant beat old school thats how the old man did it too .
till i can change my living situation gotta do what i can for now 
specially with the prices atm shits crazy people selling damp bush for 400 and shit lmfao


----------



## RobMac315 (Sep 11, 2020)

Sensubeans said:


> yea man i know what you mean cant beat old school thats how the old man did it too .
> till i can change my living situation gotta do what i can for now
> specially with the prices atm shits crazy people selling damp bush for 400 and shit lmfao


Fark where you at I'm moving there


----------



## Sensubeans (Sep 11, 2020)

RobMac315 said:


> Fark where you at I'm moving there


wellington , porirua


----------



## Mr Smith2 (Sep 11, 2020)

Sensubeans said:


> wellington , porirua


It’s 350/400 down here in Christchurch Did outdoor here last year but struggled to finish before the frost hit , going to run autos outdoor this year there’s some very decent ones that can yield about 4 or 5 oz each so it’s a nice quick option to avoid the frost


----------



## Mr Smith2 (Sep 11, 2020)

If anyone can recommend a fast finishing strain for outdoors down here would be awesome , I did have pretty good success with Girl Scout cookies last year flowered early and fast top quality but the yield was pretty low


----------



## RobMac315 (Sep 11, 2020)

Mr Smith2 said:


> If anyone can recommend a fast finishing strain for outdoors down here would be awesome , I did have pretty good success with Girl Scout cookies last year flowered early and fast top quality but the yield was pretty low


I've been looking at the auto tao line by world of seeds I think. Apparently good outdoors and BIG


----------



## Mr Smith2 (Sep 11, 2020)

RobMac315 said:


> I've been looking at the auto tao line by world of seeds I think. Apparently good outdoors and BIG


Ministry of cannabis northern lights is a good auto , also lemon haze goes pretty well with big yields


----------



## RobMac315 (Sep 11, 2020)

Mr Smith2 said:


> Ministry of cannabis northern lights is a good auto , also lemon haze goes pretty well with big yields


I got 10 auto blueberry that I'm gonna jam in me back yard. Start em November. See how they go. 2 or 3 oz each I'll be wrapped


----------



## growbright (Sep 11, 2020)

Hey welcome! 
I will tell ya now herbals quantums are fine for flowering.


----------



## Mr Smith2 (Sep 11, 2020)

RobMac315 said:


> I got 10 auto blueberry that I'm gonna jam in me back yard. Start em November. See how they go. 2 or 3 oz each I'll be wrapped


Which seed bank? I ran some blueberry auto under lights from Seedsman , big plants good yield nice smell and flavour but not super potent


----------



## RobMac315 (Sep 11, 2020)

Mr Smith2 said:


> Which seed bank? I ran some blueberry auto under lights from Seedsman , big plants good yield nice smell and flavour but not super potent


Exactly those ones from seedsman. Oh chur for that now I know they're alrite thanks for that


----------



## Mr Smith2 (Sep 11, 2020)

RobMac315 said:


> Exactly those ones from seedsman. Oh chur for that now I know they're alrite thanks for that


They’re good seeds almost 100 percent germination


----------



## RobMac315 (Sep 11, 2020)

growbright said:


> Hey welcome!
> I will tell ya now herbals quantums are fine for flowering.


Cheers for that. I've got the Samsung 400w. Seems to be doing the trick but I have chucked a 400hps next to it for flower


----------



## Mr Smith2 (Sep 11, 2020)

Ni


RobMac315 said:


> Cheers for that. I've got the Samsung 400w. Seems to be doing the trick but I have chucked a 400hps next to it for flower


nice , which side has the better flowers? The hps or Samsung?


----------



## RobMac315 (Sep 11, 2020)

Mr Smith2 said:


> Ni
> 
> nice , which side has the better flowers? The hps or Samsung?


I'm about 2 weeks since flip so I can't see any diff. Will be interesting to see what the dif is though. I reckon my Samsung will outperform the hps but we'll see early to mid november


----------



## Mr Smith2 (Sep 11, 2020)

RobMac315 said:


> I'm about 2 weeks since flip so I can't see any diff. Will be interesting to see what the dif is though. I reckon my Samsung will outperform the hps but we'll see early to mid november


Sure be very interested to see the results


----------



## Jez23 (Oct 25, 2020)

RobMac315 said:


> Chur chur. Hey anyone from NZ using the 400w led from herbals?


Chur bol I used that 400w led cob for veg pic couple weeks before I flipped to flower veg for about 2 months not a bad light for 100w from the wall


----------



## RobMac315 (Oct 25, 2020)

Jez23 said:


> Chur bol I used that 400w led cob for veg pic couple weeks before I flipped to flower veg for about 2 months not a bad light for 100w from the wall


Hey bro. Nice plant. Nah I was talking bout the 400w qb Samsung light. I'm using it now. It's algud but not great. I had to chuck a 400w hps in my room aswell. Next run I'm finna use 2 of the 400w Samsung's in a 1.2x1.2 tent. Should be the bees knees


----------



## RobMac315 (Nov 26, 2020)

Sensubeans said:


> posted in a nz growing fb group and got some replies think ill just give it a go and see how it works


Hey bro how'd your run go? What's the FB group for nz growers? Do they have an equipment for sale type thing?


----------



## Mr Smith2 (Nov 26, 2020)

RobMac315 said:


> Hey bro how'd your run go? What's the FB group for nz growers? Do they have an equipment for sale type thing?


I use house of green , I’ve got some spare bits and pieces lights fans ect if you want


----------



## RobMac315 (Nov 26, 2020)

Mr Smith2 said:


> I use house of green , I’ve got some spare bits and pieces lights fans ect if you want


Ooooo I'm after one of the Samsung qbs. The 400watt one. Reckon there's any on the for sale section of that page?


----------



## Mr Smith2 (Nov 26, 2020)

RobMac315 said:


> Ooooo I'm after one of the Samsung qbs. The 400watt one. Reckon there's any on the for sale section of that page?


The only thing decent I have for sale is a 1000watt double ended hps/mh with fan , so the quantum boards you can buy on Alibaba.com they’re pretty cheap and good , I’ve started using the hlg 600 quantum boards absolutely great but expensive the ones on Alibaba.com are similar and cheaper


----------



## Mr Smith2 (Nov 26, 2020)

Mr Smith2 said:


> The only thing decent I have for sale is a 1000watt double ended hps/mh with fan , so the quantum boards you can buy on Alibaba.com they’re pretty cheap and good , I’ve started using the hlg 600 quantum boards absolutely great but expensive the ones on Alibaba.com are similar and cheaper


----------



## Mr Smith2 (Nov 26, 2020)

Something like this , Samsung leds Meanwell driver’s 480 watt draw , probably cost you under 500 including postage to get it to nz


----------



## RobMac315 (Nov 26, 2020)

Mr Smith2 said:


> Something like this , Samsung leds Meanwell driver’s 480 watt draw , probably cost you under 500 including postage to get it to nz


Thank you mister smith. I'll have a look into them.


----------



## Mr Smith2 (Nov 27, 2020)

RobMac315 said:


> Thank you mister smith. I'll have a look into them.


This is One of my current Grows under the quantum board just switched to 12/12


----------



## Mr Smith2 (Nov 27, 2020)

Mr Smith2 said:


> This is One of my current Grows under the quantum board just switched to 12/12


This one finished under the quantum board 228 grams dry weight from one plant alone and it was an auto flower which normally yield less than normal , although the finished product was slightly more fluffy than a hps it had serious weight to it


----------



## RobMac315 (Nov 27, 2020)

Mr Smith2 said:


> This one finished under the quantum board 228 grams dry weight from one plant alone and it was an auto flower which normally yield less than normal , although the finished product was slightly more fluffy than a hps it had serious weight to it


Jeepaz your doing well with that new qb aren't ya


----------



## Mr Smith2 (Nov 27, 2020)

RobMac315 said:


> Jeepaz your doing well with that new qb aren't ya


It’s the goods , they’re about 1500 each for the hlg ones and then I bought the uv bar which attaches in the middle for another 300 haha so basically $1800 per light , haven’t done a full grow with the light and uv bar yet switched it in halfway through , I’ve got several tents running with them now so I’ll put some more pics up when they finish , the lights are great for summer as they generate little heat , apparently adding the uv bar increases the thc level and tricomes but I haven’t finished a grow with it yet so can’t say for sure


----------



## RobMac315 (Nov 27, 2020)

Mr Smith2 said:


> It’s the goods , they’re about 1500 each for the hlg ones and then I bought the uv bar which attaches in the middle for another 300 haha so basically $1800 per light , haven’t done a full grow with the light and uv bar yet switched it in halfway through , I’ve got several tents running with them now so I’ll put some more pics up when they finish , the lights are great for summer as they generate little heat , apparently adding the uv bar increases the thc level and tricomes but I haven’t finished a grow with it yet so can’t say for sure


I'm impressed. Seriously


----------



## RobMac315 (Nov 29, 2020)

Mr Smith2 said:


> Something like this , Samsung leds Meanwell driver’s 480 watt draw , probably cost you under 500 including postage to get it to nz


Mr smith can you please put me mate onto the house of green group. Johnny Woods


----------

